# Oldest known World....



## scifimoth (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought this was pretty interesting...

http://www.msnbc.com/news/937147.asp


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2003)

It sure is! Yet I've not seen this story hit New Scientist at all! It seems that MSN are the only ones really carrying it, for some odd reason. It referred to a space.com article, which I searched and found here:

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/oldest_planet_030710-1.html

Doesn't have all those annoying adverts mid-text and loads up quicker. 

HAve to say I'm extremely surprised at the claim - I guess everyone is - but it sounds absolutely fascinating!

So far as I can tell, there's a pulsar orbitted by a white dwarf star and a planet of 2.5 Jupiter masses. Mind boggling but great stuff!


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2003)

I am trying to imagine what it looks like. A pulsar and white dwarf and the planet orbiting around. Do you read that there was the possibility of an earth like planet around the bigger jupiter like one?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 16, 2003)

There's a more in-depth article now on the BBC website:

Hubble detects 'oldest planet'


----------

